# Looking for a drummer,singer and maybe guitarist in Newfoundland



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Im 15 and I'm starting a band in the St.John's/ Mount Pearl area. Genre of the band maybe classic rock, or metal depending on the other members intrests. Looking for people between the ages of 15 - 17.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

So....absolutly no one has replied , but I have managed to find a drummer and singer amongst my friends, I've known my friend Steve for years and didn't know he could sing that well.. anyway.... Maybe no one will ever rea this...oh well. I'm just happy I found some guys to jam with that actually know what their doing. Hopefully we'll be able to get some gigs after we write some stuff, can't be that hard, the local music scene in Newfoundland is bad, with exception from a few good bands. Other than those there's only punk/pop punk and screamo bands. (BTW we are a metal/ nu matel band)


----------

